# A lost little French ... says hello ! :)



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello everbody ! ​At first, I must say before you'll read me : sorry ... and ... sorry for my bad english ! If you had read my title, you understand that I'm a french. So, I make a lot of mistakes, and I hope you'll understand a little bit what I'll try to say ...

So, virtuals riders, I'll introduce my self !  My name is Julie, I'm 17 years old, and I hate horses ... er ... no. I LOVE horses ( not in my plate ! ) ! Since my birth, I live in south of France, next to Avignon. Betwen moutains, lavender fields, cygal ... a beautiful place to do hiking with horses. Horses, horses ... I haven't introduce my horses ! I have three horses ... heu ... not really, one horse and two double ponies :wink:.

Ego. His real name is Ego d'Avette ! His is 17, like me, and his birthday is the first of june ( not importante, I know ... ). My parents bought him nearly 10 years ago, in a equestrian center whose is next to my house. He was a depression pony ( no laught, it's true ! lol ) ! Nobody could ride him, he didn't jump, canter, ... he was so frightened with everything ! So, he was a dangerous pony for an equestrian center. My father said : " If he is too dangerous, we'll resell him " ! I took my time, little by little we progressed ...
Now, I can jump without saddle, bridle ... juste free ! We did some competition of ... er ... in french, we say " TREC ", I don't know in english ...
Some years after, I discover a picture when I ride a horse for the first time. I was 3 years old. It was with a double pony in the same equestrian center and ... it was with Ego ! The same pony I bought somes years later ! Strange destiny, no ? :lol:
Somes pictures :
Me and him last winter


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

First welcome to the forum and your horse is lovely oh and over here in ireland we call that competition La TREC aswell


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I am a Canadian, 1/2 Irish and 1/2 French. I grew up learning French, but never took any serious note to it - so I lost it all...now I am angry that I didn't take it as seriously, since French is my Countries 2nd language.

I do remember:

Bonjur Mon Ami! Common Sava? 

ha ha.........yeah, I plan on relearning French....eventually...


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay go MIEventer for learning french lol


----------



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't finish my first message ... that's the end :

After, I have another poney whose name is Anouk. Huem ... exactly, it's my fathers's pony =). And his real name is Ludovic Star, but we hate this name lol ... he is a haflinger, he is 10 years old and we bought him when he was just 3. We had a lot of problems with him, accidents ... but he went 1 mounth to be dressed by Elisabeth de Corbigny, a sort of french " whisperer ". Now, my father can ride him, with caution.
Somes pictures :



























And the last little ( huem ... big ! ) boy ... Hizan ! He is a pure spanish horse and he is 5 years old. We bought him the 14 february 2008, an importante date because I realise my dram ... having an andalusian horse ! He was a stallion, but he became a gelding last springtime, because we want them to be together in the same park ! I do dressage with him, and a lot of work in totale liberty ( not on his back, maybe in the future ... ) ... for me, it's always a pleasure to ride him, because he understand everythnigs ... it's ... ow .. wonderful ! A real dream ...
Some pictures :


















A little jump :









During my dressage " stage " ( in french ), last summer :









To concluse, I'd like to tell you that my hobbis are : Photography, dressage, ethology, liberty work with horses, drawing, travelling ( I went to Laos, India, Senegal, Tanzania, Tunisia, Egypte, Marocco ... ) ... and chatting with people from all the word ! 

A little, in french " révérence " to say bye bye lol


----------



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies ! Bonjour à vous tous ! Je vais bien et toi ? lol
I know ... french is really difficult, ( so baaad ) and I understand that you forgot this langage


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, your horses are GORGEOUS! Welcome to the forum!


----------

